# Rapid breathing in doe



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

5 yr old Alpine doe has had a cronic cough since we purchased her in March of this year but eats,drinks and acts normal.The cough comes and goes mainly during wet or cold conditions.She was sick a few weeks ago with a green runny nose and temp of 104 so I gave her LA 200.It cleared up within a few days.She now is breathing rapidly and coughing.Eats grain fine and acts like her bossey self.I do deworm with ivermec every 6 months or when they show signs.She was just dewormed a few weeks ago and eyelids are nice and pink.Any suggestions to steer me in the right direction would be helpful in what's going on with her! Getting worried with the shallow rapid breathing she's doing and coughing more.Could it be pnemonia?? Normal temp as of yesterday but I will get another today.She started with the breathing thing yesterday.I thought it was because she went into heat and my buck was exchausting her  Nope she's still the same today so not that :shrug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Normal temp on her today 101.What's going on with her??


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

All my knowledge of pathology is based off of people, but rapid breathing can be a sign of pneumonia in us so it could possibly translate. Not sure she would need to have a high temp to have pneumonia?

Sorry I'm not more help


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I know that is what I assume it is to but no fever and nothing else for me to really go on is not much help


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how many days of LA 200 did she get? and what was the dosage


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

3ml once a day for 5 days


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

JessaLynn said:


> 3ml once a day for 5 days


What does she weigh? I think of Alpines as being larger than myotonics and I give 5cc a day for 5-7 days to my adults (about 90lbs) for pneumonia. onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dosage recomendation is 1cc per 20lbs


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I got the dosage recommendation from fias co farms site and went with that.3ml for 100lbs once a day 
I don't want to give her antibiotics if I don't have a sound reason.With no fever and nothing but rapid breathing and occasional coughing...is that enough to just assume it's pnemonia and start treating her?? Don't know what to do but don't like the way she's breathing at all


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some things on Fiasco Farms site is out of date -- I dont agree with that dosage at all.

I would put her on 5 days of LA 200 at 1cc per 20lbs


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok thanks I will.Rather treat her then not do anything at this point.She seems fine but I know pnemonia can take them quick so don't want to risk it! Thanks for all your help


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well she still the same even after 5 days of the antibiotic.I'm tryen a different wormer to see if it's lungworms which I also suspect.Maybe the ivermec just isn't worken anymore for her.I'm tryen anything and everything possible to get her back to norm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes also... if they had pneumonia or lung worms real bad...and has been battling it for a while .... they may have scar tissue.... that can make them continue to cough..... for a while after treatment..... :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I wondered that about her cough.Now I got to figure why she is breathing so rapid and shallow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe have a vet take a look see.... and listen to her lungs.... and see what they think... :hug: 

Is there any improvement at all ....after treatment...or is it the same or worse?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She is no better so calling the vet tomorrow morning.She seems to be getting worse  No temp still,eating ok but now acting abit depressed or just down.Everyone else is healthy so I'm stumped!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Let us know ...what the vet says..... I am sorry... she isn't any better.... :hug: ray: praying for her....


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

still a mystery...possible severe reaction to the antibiotic is suspected


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.... that is bizarre.... even after the antibiotic is stopped.... really strange.. :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

vet is stumped to.nothing is working and she is still breathing rapid but not as bad.Acting normal and everything.He said he could do xrays to look at her chest to see if anything comes up.We thought she had something lodged in her windpipe but that would require a scope done.I can't pay for xray right now cus it's $300.I'm gonna guess she has severe scar tissue from either past pnemonia or lungworms and unless she goes off feed or something else I'm not gonna further it.It's frustrating!! Here my $100 doe is now a $450 doe with vet bills and meds that did nothing! UGH!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Update: Precious is still ill and has gotten worse since it's been so cold.It takes every ounce of energy for her to just breath so we have made the tough decision to put her down soon.I have offered her for free if anyone would take her and try somthing maybe I didn't think of.It's got me really down right now.I can't do it myself so I have asked my neighbor to do it.Heartbreaking  Thank you for all your help and support everyone.Some may disagree with my decision but it's what I have to do none the less.Can't let her suffer anymore


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I understand completely and would do the same in your situation...You have done alot for her and tried so hard to heal her.....with love and very good care.... so your decision IMO is a good one...I know it is hard ..but..... you can only do so much and now she is suffering.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Toth, you have done so much to help her, ending her suffering is the best thing you can do for her now :hug: I am so sorry she hasn't improved :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you treated her for Lung worm? 

I also have a doe that is doing just what you said, but my does is really fat and pregnant, I know your does is not.

Have you had a fecal float done on her?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I so respect your choice and no one will think less of you as a goat momma.....I know how hard it is to watch one suffer and you are trying everything in your power to make them better and nothing works.....They depend on us for everything, even when it comes to making the hardest decision of all about their life.
Hugs to you!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you all so much.I just went out today and cried my eyes out cus she nuzzled me and looked up at me like she was sayen it's ok.I feel terrible!!!! I considered lungworm and treated her with Ivomec,safeguard and I also tried Molly's herbal for over a month! No change at all.No fecal was done and he didn't even consider it to be frank after I told him what all I gave her and showed him my records of when I dewormed them.I don't know.Someone offered to take her tomorrow and I rather it be and not know at this point.It's way to heartbreaking to loose her by my hand and I let the folks know her story so they are aware.My hope is they try something I hadn't thought of or go the extra mile for xrays ect to maybe see what's causing it all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Well no one has taken her  One lady told me she had symptoms of CAE but I didn't think so.What do ya'll think? I'm stressen if so cus that means my entire herd has it right? OMG! I have a new doe coming tuesday and I can't have this being a possibility!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have her tested to make sure..... then you will know.... If by chance ...she does have it ....that doesn't mean... all your goats have it..... it all depends on... the circumstances.... :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Someone took her today *BIG sigh* I am sad but yet relieved she is going to a pet home.They knew completly of everything and said they were willing to try somethings new.They were going to try penicillin and something else but can't remember the name.I so pray they find something to help her and she lives.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In all due respect for above posts, didnt you say she was running with the buck? When my girls arent standing & if the buck keep bugging them they CAN get out of breath.

Not to minimize what your doe has been through & the possibility you might need vet, just throwing out that possibility?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Buck had no interest in her.He kept butting her to keep her away.He was with her for about 2weeks.Vet was involved


----------

